# Ovulating on CD7 after Chemical?



## Kazorina

Hi ladies,

I had a chemical last cycle and all my tests are now negative. It took 5 or 6 days for my hormones to drop completley but now I feel like I am ovulating or have done yesterday on CD7???

What is that all about? I have oodles of EWCM and yesterday I had pinching pain in my ovaries and some crampy pain during BD'ing. These are all my signs of ovulation, I have no opk's as we weren't going to try this month,, so no way to confirm my suspicions. 

I am usually a 30 day + cycle ovulating around CD19/20 so this is way early! We BD anyway but not becuase of ovulation just because it had been awhile with all the stress of the chemical etc and now I am worried i've set myself up for more heartache because my body is so out of whack!

Anyone go through the same? There is some similair posts on here but they are old and there is no outcome or confirmation on them.


----------



## MrsClark

I was worried about my cycle after my feb mc so I bought the clear blue easy digital opk's and used them every day. I ovulated the same time I normally due, but a lot of women ovulate early so it is very possible that you ovulated that quickly. I just got a :bfp: on Friday and now all I do is worry over every little twinge :dohh:


----------



## mwaah

MrsClark said:


> I was worried about my cycle after my feb mc so I bought the clear blue easy digital opk's and used them every day. I ovulated the same time I normally due, but a lot of women ovulate early so it is very possible that you ovulated that quickly. I just got a :bfp: on Friday and now all I do is worry over every little twinge :dohh:

Congrats!!

We just miscarried today and am going to use OPK's when the bleeding stops. I hear people can ovulate earlier after a miscarriage. Get Bding and goodluck,

Sorry for all our losses :( xxx


----------



## MrsClark

Yes you very well may ovulate earlier after a mc I used opk's as soon as the bleeding stopped. I ovulated as normal but that does vary widely. I just hope this one sticks and I hop you get a :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Kazorina

MrsClark- Congrats on your BFP! and Thank you for the advice.

Mwaah- Sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for a BFP soon!

I am just going to play it by ear and try and be a bit more relaxed this month, i'll look out for ovulation signs around when I usually would ovulate and see what happens. I really do think i've ovulated already though and have found a few posts online to back it up as a possibility. 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Dawn2411

I had a chemical in jan. and o'd 8 days later so it's possible. Good luck:)


----------



## MrsClark

Kazorina said:


> MrsClark- Congrats on your BFP! and Thank you for the advice.
> 
> Mwaah- Sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for a BFP soon!
> 
> I am just going to play it by ear and try and be a bit more relaxed this month, i'll look out for ovulation signs around when I usually would ovulate and see what happens. I really do think i've ovulated already though and have found a few posts online to back it up as a possibility.
> 
> Fingers crossed xx

very possible - I really do hope you get a :bfp: A mc is probably one of the most heartbreaking things you can go through :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I was just about to post something similar, I had a chemical last week and used an OPK today and was suprised by the strength of the line. 

I have no idea about my cycles but the chemical pregnancy happened after the first time I ovulated since having my little girl (I am breastfeeding still) I hadn't had a period in 2 years. 

Prior to having my daughter I would have expected Ov. on CD 18 but I wander if it might happen earlier now :shrug:


----------



## MrsMcK04

Oh I am so glad you all poabove about this. Same thing happened to me! I miscarried last week and I started having O symptoms yesterday (EWCM, side twinges, tenderness during BD, etc) but I didn't test with an OPK because I don't have any in the house since I am only on CD 10. I usually don't O until CD17. So I guess I am goingto have to buy some OPK's and see what in the world is going on. :wacko:
I heard you can be extra fertile and your cycle can be crazy after a m/c but I guess I just didn't believe it. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kazorina

Good Luck Ladies! 

The more I read online, the more I know anything is possible. I am meant to be coming into my fertile period now and I have no signs (ticker is out by a few days) , so I think it's definatley been and gone around CD7-9 ish. Crazy! 

MrsMck04- Keep us updated if your opk's match your symptoms, I feel exactly the same around ovulation.

AmeliePoulain - It's possible your ovulation date will change from having your daughter, once you have regular cycles again it will be easier to pinpoint and may well end up earlier than CD18. What CD did you have the positive OPK on? 

:dust:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yesterday was cd 6 and the opk wasn't positive just much darker than I would expect, I will keep you posted as to when I do actually ovulate x


----------



## MrsMcK04

My OPK was most definently NEGATIVE. So I guess I just got a weird round of random EWCM? Who knows? Oh, well, on to more OPK testing!!


----------



## Kazorina

I wish now i'd bought some opk's around CD7 when I suspected ov, as i've been getting more EWCM this week but no other symptoms apart from being randomly bloated yesterday. 

So when I was shopping I noticed they sold the cheap OPK strips, so bought a box of 5 (yesterday) Did 2 one around 3pm then again at 7pm both strong lines but not as dark as the control line, today's one at 3pm looks really positive if not damn close. Ticker says i'll ovulate tomorrow, so maybe everything is just staying the same and the chemical pregnancy gave me some odd symptoms??

I'll add a pic in a minute, I hate long cycles ovulating around CD 20/21 is a killer for waiting it out. :cry:


----------



## Kazorina

It's hard to see in the pic but the left hand side of the test line is _as_ dark as the control line. The line itself is a lot darker than yesterdays opk's. Updated my ticker as well to match last cycle, as the mix up of dates is confusing me and I want to try and avoid testing early but I am so impatient as well, which does not help.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1120.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MrsClark

Kazorina said:


> It's hard to see in the pic but the left hand side of the test line is _as_ dark as the control line. The line itself is a lot darker than yesterdays opk's. Updated my ticker as well to match last cycle, as the mix up of dates is confusing me and I want to try and avoid testing early but I am so impatient as well, which does not help.

Those opk's drove me crazy trying to tell if it was as dark or darker than the control line :dohh: I switched to the digital ones that gives you a blank circle or a smiley face because i was afraid I would mess it up. Your line does look as dark as the control line. I am impatient as well. It feels like 4 years when I am waiting on something lol


----------



## MrsMcK04

Got my +OPK yesterday and temp rise today so I am officially in my TWW. :)

Vitamin b complex obviously worked for me - I ovulated 1 day earlier than normal so hopefully it will lengthen my LP too 

Keep me posted on your TWW. Hope they pass quickly for us so we don't go too crazy in the next 2 weeks :)


----------



## mwaah

I'm still waiting to O, on cd 14 today and lines are finally getting darker. Have the digi's ready for when they get super dark. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll have the smiley face.

Had sooo much EWCM though already, our body really does wierd things after a loss.

Hoping you all catch that egg!! xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Cd 14 here too but no sign of a positive opk yet, before having my little girl I ov'd on cd 18/19 so not too worried yet. I am also getting loads of ewcm though, very odd!


----------



## brnsgr1981

HI Ladies,

I am answering this thread because I can't find my old one that I think we all were all posting on that one as well. 

I had a chemical on 3.13.12 and stopped bleeding on 3.16.12. 

But I am in the same did I O yet or not boat. So I believe I O'd on CD 9, since I started to get EWCM on CD 7 and what it seems like +opks (the darn lines always seem to confuse me, but based on my last few cycles, I am sure it was positive). I did see my temps rise about cd 9, so I am guessing I have O'd at this point. 
I also did have ovulation pains, and I am still having the dull aches in my back and abdomen, always a pleasure...

But now I am second guessing myself because I am psyching myself out. Maybe I am still to O? Technically I should O this week if I were on schedule.

Someone just tell me to shut up and just look forward for my TWW....or have any other insights!?

PS, my ticker is WAAAAY off....

Good luck to those that are waiting to test!! 
:dust::bfp:


----------



## mwaah

not sure why the EWCM is showing early after a chemical, going by mine I would have O'd a few days ago but just got my 1st smiley so assuming tomorrow (cd15) is O day which is a day earlier than last cycle.
I have barely have any cm!!! luckily i have some preseed to hand  xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

mwaah said:


> not sure why the EWCM is showing early after a chemical, going by mine I would have O'd a few days ago but just got my 1st smiley so assuming tomorrow (cd15) is O day which is a day earlier than last cycle.
> I have barely have any cm!!! luckily i have some preseed to hand  xx

I am hoping with my early EWCM then that I might ov. on CD 18/19.

I am still breastfeeding though (one feed before bedtime) so that is another complicating factor :shrug:


----------



## mwaah

AmeliePoulain said:


> I am hoping with my early EWCM then that I might ov. on CD 18/19.
> 
> I am still breastfeeding though (one feed before bedtime) so that is another complicating factor :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you honey. If you have had one cycle whilst breast feeding I'm sure you'll O ok this month xxx


----------



## Kazorina

I'm still in the confused boat but least I am not alone!

Really not sure what's happened this month but it's kind of been good not knowing, I tested at the weekend and thought I saw a faint line but now thinking it was nothing. I ordered some cheapies online and they came today but too scared to use one. If I did ov on time as opposed to CD7 then I only have another week to wait it out.

Good luck to us all and i'll keep checking back for updates xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Sooooo confused :wacko:

I have more EWCM than I have ever had in my life and I am starting to get crampy back ache but my OPKs are still really pale :shrug:

I started OPKing on CD 6 so definitely not missed anything - hoping for ov. over the weekend at this rate....


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I got my positive OPK today on CD 18, exactly the same as my pre baby cycles. No gradual fade in on the OPKs, just a big positive today :flower:


----------



## MrsMcK04

AmeliePoulain said:


> I got my positive OPK today on CD 18, exactly the same as my pre baby cycles. No gradual fade in on the OPKs, just a big positive today :flower:

Yay for +OPK!!


----------



## MrsClark

Kazorina said:


> I'm still in the confused boat but least I am not alone!
> 
> Really not sure what's happened this month but it's kind of been good not knowing, I tested at the weekend and thought I saw a faint line but now thinking it was nothing. I ordered some cheapies online and they came today but too scared to use one. If I did ov on time as opposed to CD7 then I only have another week to wait it out.
> 
> Good luck to us all and i'll keep checking back for updates xx

I am keeping my fingers crossed for a :bfp: Keep thinking positive thoughts. We are all rooting for each other :hugs:


----------



## mwaah

YAY glad you got + now do lots of :sex:


----------



## Kazorina

:sex: Yey! So glad you got your positive opk, fingers crossed now! :dust:


----------



## jodiettc

I ovulated 2 days after my period and had a positive OPK i had a further 2 positive OPKS a week later. Strange I know but it definitely happened. Some women ovulate early in a cycle it isn't always around day 13-16 as most people think. Im baffled as to why this happened


----------



## Bean66

Jodiettc - chances are if you had a positive OPK a week later you O'd then. I regularly get false surges and don't O then another surge a few days to a week later and O then.

However I do know ladies who have short cyckes andO very early.

Been stalking this trend as I had a chemical last cycle and was hoping to O earlier. Cd 15 today and no sign yet. Normally O cd18-24.

Good luck to those in the TWE. Fingers crossed for our sticky beans.


----------



## brnsgr1981

I think I am in your same boat. I just had another LH surge on CD 21, my opks were more positive than the ones on CD7-9, when I thought I o'd. My temps never really supported that theory, so I was kind of skeptical for o'ing so early. 

I am a cd 15-16 o'er on any normal cycle. I thought maybe I o'd early because of my chemical, I am today 3 weeks from the start of my chemical. 

It seems now that I maybe have O'd late, today on CD 21 with my temps seeming more supportive and my opks but let's see if I get 3 days of higher temps. 

Can you have more that one LH surge that is "fake"? I would hate to not O again after the last "fake" O on CD 9. 

Symptoms wise, I have just had the dull backackes and just a bit nauseous since CD 9, yesterday and this morning I have had sharper pains and more ovulation pains, but after this past month, everything feels the same, it's just pain. 

Anyone with some words of encouragement or advice??
Is this normal?


----------



## Bean66

You prob can have more than one fake surge. I've only ever had one though.

Are your OPKs still +? Have you taken a HPT? OPKs act like a 25miU hpt.


----------



## Bean66

Can you link your chart?


----------



## brnsgr1981

Bean66 said:


> Can you link your chart?

Yeah, I was just trying to figure out how to do that through FF, stay tuned!

But I have had the same thoughts you have....HPT was negative this morning, and I still have a mostly pos OPK...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36d5fb


----------



## Bean66

Errrrrm very confusing. Your temps this cycle don't match your pre or post O temps from last cycle. What about previous cycles?

Without looking at past charts I'd say you haven't O'd yet.

The next few days will tell you more.


----------



## brnsgr1981

Tell me about it, this month nothing seems normal. I did upate the link, so you can see my chart from Jan this year. 

I still have a pos OPK and am really feeling the pains today, so maybe either today or tomm I will O. It all depends on temps this week!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36d5fb


----------



## brnsgr1981

Hi Ladies! 

Looks like I did have a fake O day earlier this month on CD9....BUT my 2nd surge was definitely a confirmed O! I just O'd on cd 21, so I officially DPO 2 in my TWW! I don't feel much of anything right now, except relief that I did finally O. My temps are higher than anything all month(99.1this morning compared to my normal 98.3-98.6), so I know for a fact that this is right this time....fingers crossed! Here we go! 

Link to chart: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36d5fb


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## MrsMcK04

Woo Hoo! Glad to hear about your temp increase! Welcome to the 2ww. Hope it goes quick!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmm just took an opk for the hell of it and it looked *almost* positive. I'm only on CD 7


----------

